# Vero beach



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

I live in Sebastian, Fl. and fish this area mainly, not on a flats boat, but do fish the flats and local area. If I can help you in this area for fishing or anything else let me know. I am heading for keys next April to fish, love the area but getting expensive to rent places.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

I appreciate that I will reach out for sure. Only thing that will be new to me is pompano. Never caught one of the damn things but I hear they are delicious.

I’m up in Sebastien surfing often so maybe we can grab a beer up there.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

Luke_WL. said:


> I appreciate that I will reach out for sure. Only thing that will be new to me is pompano. Never caught one of the damn things but I hear they are delicious.
> 
> I’m up in Sebastien surfing often so maybe we can grab a beer up there.


sent you a pm


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Palm Bay...South Brevard here...just north of Vero...shoot me a pm when your up here


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Palm bay here I've fished from mosquitoe lagoon to stuart hit me up where doing a campout last weekend in October or first weekend in November if you can make you'll catch fish r fall mullet run should going on and there will be lots of fun camping and fishing


----------

